# Ccw And Outbacking



## rock hill

Just wondering....please not to get political at all.

Do many outbackers have their license to CCW? ( I know you normally would not ask if someone is "walking heavy" but as a fellow outbacker, I thought it would be okay just this one time )







If so, many campgrounds prohibit handguns in the park, but for those of you that carry as a way of life, what do you do with it when camping? Where do you keep it etc. I am a new CCW license holder, and plan on carrying as often as legally possible, and luckily my state allows this, so for eductional reasons, please let me know what the veterans do.


----------



## Rob_G

I couldn't tell you as I don't need one.

My whole body is a weapon!!!


----------



## Nathan

Please, Please, Please don't make the new Moderators have to do work...


----------



## CamperAndy

One word on the politics of this topic and the thread goes away.


----------



## thefulminator

I don't see anything political here. There is no trying to convince anyone on a position, no saying someone is stupid because they don't agree with a position, no political ramblings of any kind. Just asking a question. If the word handgun was replaced with any other noun, nobody would have a problem with the question.


----------



## chuck&gail

I am not a lawyer, so this is just what I've heard.

Canada is another issue, do NOT try to take a gun there. Either mail it home, or store it on the US side.

If a weapon is in your trailer, nobody will know unless either you give a police officer PERMISSION to search it, or a police officer gets a search warrant. Only other possibility is you needed to use it (God forbid) in which case you are in trouble anyway.

If in your car, police have a right to search anything that can be reached from front seat. Anything else requires your permission, or a warrant. So a weapon locked in a trunk seems ok to me

So in states where your CCWP is accepted, no issues. In states where it is not, see above.

No campground will know you have a weapon unless, again God forbid, you actually need to use it. In that case the campground being upset is the least of your worries.

As I stated to start, I'm not a lawyer, so above is just my opinion.


----------



## CamperAndy

thefulminator said:


> I don't see anything political here.


If it stays that way the topic stays.


----------



## mikenkristipa

If I were in the position to CCW, I don't think I would even take it to a private campground. I haven't seen the need at anywhere I was at to consider it for protection. However, if I did a lot of true wilderness camping (deep woods or in truely remote, state parks) I could see the need for it as protection. But in that situation, who would know or care. As said earlier, unless it is fired or a person would show it off (most people I know wouldn't do that) who would know.

Just my $.02

The only hunting I do is with this:









Mike


----------



## 4 Outbackers

I was thinking about getting a CCW in the future but I haven`t thought about taking it with me camping. I suppose if we were to go deep into the wilderness I would bring one but other than that no.


----------



## rock hill

Thanks for the input, and thank you for keeping to the topic and not taking this somewhere else.


----------



## clarkely

rock hill said:


> Thanks for the input, and thank you for keeping to the topic and not taking this somewhere else.


I would carry it with me in the camper, i am sure you can find a nice spot for a portable safe/gun case. My opinion is if you are getting a permit to carry...... that's the purpose ....Carry









I would if Dw would let me


----------



## Duanesz

I have had a ccw for 2 years now. I dont carry to often but when I travel I like to have it by my side. If I am traveling with my camper I have kids with me and I dont have a portable safe so I dont take it with me. You have to watch what states honor your ccw. I am in Michigan and I cant recall but Illinois, Wisconsin are the two states close to me that dont let you carry. I work nights and drive though some bad parts of town and its nice to have but I never want to have to use it. There are alot of rules and regs in having a ccw my instructor told us in the beginning of our class it puts alot more responsibility on you when you have a ccw. He almost said without saying you might be better off carrying with out a ccw.


----------



## Carey

Just wondering. Is part of the CC permit one that it states you cant carry on private property if told you arent allowed guns beforehand. I would think part of the honor of the CC permit would include honoring others property and wishes of no guns. Would you get in any trouble if caught with a gun on a place such as a campground that wishes no guns?

I have no problem with CCW. I carried illegally for many years in my semi. Saved me once so it was worth it. Since I no longer park in truck stops I quit carrying. Plus its a big pain for canada.

I was just wondering if you have to honor private property wishes if told to begin with that no guns are allowed. Could you lose your license for this?

Carey


----------



## TexanThompsons

Wow. Great question. I guess I have never thought about the handgun, but I do call ahead when staying in a state park and ask their regulations regarding rifles and shotguns for hunting purposes. I'm interested now to hear more input.

I agree that I have never felt the need for my handgun when camping. Shoot I leave my $3000 bike outside the trailer as well as all the other junk, er, I mean toys my kiddos bring as well.


----------



## garywies

There is a booklet published on this very subject. It is updated every year and advertised for sale in a popular monthly camping magazine. I can tell you if you have a Utah Ccw you are legal in 27 other states!


----------



## rock hill

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Just wondering. Is part of the CC permit one that it states you cant carry on private property if told you arent allowed guns beforehand. I would think part of the honor of the CC permit would include honoring others property and wishes of no guns. Would you get in any trouble if caught with a gun on a place such as a campground that wishes no guns?
> 
> I have no problem with CCW. I carried illegally for many years in my semi. Saved me once so it was worth it. Since I no longer park in truck stops I quit carrying. Plus its a big pain for canada.
> 
> I was just wondering if you have to honor private property wishes if told to begin with that no guns are allowed. Could you lose your license for this?
> 
> Carey


I am in PA and according to the law here, you do not have to honor the wishes of private property, but the owners of the property are allowed to ask you to leave, and you need to comply, otherwise it is considered trespassing. Since CCW no one should be the wiser that you are carrying, many times this is not an issue, because the property owner has no idea you are CCW and as such a CCW licensee does not have the obligation to notify that they are carrying, and should not let others know.


----------



## rock hill

garywies said:


> There is a booklet published on this very subject. It is updated every year and advertised for sale in a popular monthly camping magazine. I can tell you if you have a Utah Ccw you are legal in 27 other states!


PA ccw license has a wide range of reciprocity too.


----------



## muttbike

Both the DW and I have CCW, mainly for when we travel. We only had one situation where we were glad we had them along. It was a very rural area and not somewhere I'd have normally stopped for gas, but the truck is a thirsty beast when towing. The next station was a bit too far to go, so both she and I felt quite a bit better with CCW at the time.

I could tell she was very nervous inside. It was the first time she left the steps down..









Concealed means concealed. There are no outward signs of carry.

JR


----------



## W Podboy

Having carried professionally and privately for over 30 years you take on a lot of responsibility.
Carrying concealed is just that&#8230;no one should see what you have. Advertising what you have tends to escalate the situation more often than not.
Proper selection of the weapon and the carry method are important as well as the ability to use it safely.

You need to have a secure place for storage when you are not in carry mode. Both at home or in the trailer. This must be provisioned before you start to carrying.

You must follow the laws laid down by your state for areas that restrict your ability to carry. Failure to abide by those laws may have stiff penalties.. Read the restrictions carefully and don't go by what you have heard from someone else. You are the responsible party here.

Be very careful about crossing state lines as not all states recognize other states permits . If you do not, you may find yourself at the bottom of a deep hole that may take a long time to crawl out of.

I am happy to take this conversation offline with you and provide more details. If you wish send me your contact info ( phone or email ) and I will give you more specific information

Wes


----------



## Oregon_Camper

I have my concealed weapon permit and I carry my Glock every time we go camping. I keep it stored in a safe (fingerprint reader) that can only be opened by my wife and I. We camp at some very remote locations and over the last 10 years of camping I've only brought the gun out once....didn't use it, but I had it in case things went really bad. I also take it when riding motorcycle and taking hikes. Last year we were on a hike and came around the corner and a very large Black Bear was about 100 yards ahead of us. He ran away...but again, that could have gone the other way and I want to be prepared. I have taken numerous safety classes and practice shooting all the time.


----------



## mmblantz

I have a permit and always carry mine. Too many loonies out there and you have a duty to your family.---Mike


----------



## ZHB

My FIL is a retired Sheriff....when camping, he keeps his weaponry in a fingerprint-ID locked cabinet in the closet of his MH. It's intended as late night invasion protection, just like the .357 in the nightstand at home.


----------



## Jack Hollister

I thought about starting this thread a couple weeks ago. I am taking my CCW class this Saturday. Camping is one of the reasons for taking the class, commute to work is the other. I too have a family to take care of when on the road and so far I have been lucky to have never had a break down on the highway. Being stranded is my main concern and main reason for taking it camping. I feel very comfortable in the campgrounds but have wondered about having it with me in the campgrounds. It’s great to hear everyone’s opinions and facts about the subject. I hope the class sheds some light for the many questions I have.


----------



## huntr70

Yep.......CCW permit here also.

I carry whenever possible. Many times camping, if not all times. Typically multiple weapons. Usually a tactical shottie in the camper, and a pistol in the TV or on me.

As was stated, know where and when you can carry, especially when travelling. Even passing through a school zone with a weapon is technically illegal.

Steve


----------



## mike

This was a topic in our household last year before we left for our long trip. I am confortable with weapons, but not confortable with a weapon near my 5 y.o. In the end I solicited alot of advice and ended up going with bear spray instead. It looks like a mini fire extinguisher. I saw on their website how it got bears to back away and figured we would be better off. Plus alot to the places we stayed did not allow handguns. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

CCW here, and I often carry while at CG's (especially state parks, which are infrequently patrolled by rangers due to cutbacks). I have the secured safe in the OB. Concealed means concealed- you would never know I had it. After 25 years in LE (the last 7 in undercover capacity), I've learned how to give the outward appearance of not having anything on me- plus the ability to carry in a mutitude of locations, given the weather conditions. As a matter of fact, I have been to several outbacker rallies while CCW, but no one was the wiser... (well, maybe one OB'r knows!)


----------



## golfduke

I have my CCW permit and carry whenever lawfully permitted to do so. I have a fingerprint safe in the camper that I can access. When I camp, it stays there unless there is an imminent threat. If I am traveling through/in a state without reciprocity, the firearm is unloaded and placed in it's locked carrying case in my truck with a filled magazine within arms reach.

Regardless of where we camp or go, my firearm is always at my ready. Whether that is on my self, in a fingerprint safe, or unloaded in a carrying case... It is around.


----------



## fourwalls

I am happy to add our family to the list of CCW owners. 3 generations of our family all have the right to carry concealed. Each and every rv that leaves the farm is loaded properly







Hope to never need it. But try to go prepared.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

As a new Admin on this forum, I'm happy to see this thread is staying well within rules.

Nice work everyone!!


----------



## Bennitt5

Here is my 2 cents. My state, New york state is extremely strict. I am pritty sure you get caught carrying with out a New York permit you can spend up to 1 year in jail. ouch!!


----------



## 4fun_timers

I have a CW Permit and I usually carry when traveling with or without the TT. When I have the TT in tow, I have one in the TT and one in the TV. Never had to retrieve either and hope to keep it that way!! I keep primarily for travel. I do CC when we bike deep in the woods.


----------

